# Help me regarding Windows 10 complete backup



## IHariKrishna (Mar 8, 2013)

I am having an windows 10 OS.
I want to know any method through which I can create some backup i.e., even if I completely removed OS from my laptop I can use that to install the OS with all the files as it was(I want to say the softwares with windows update).
So that I do not need to install them all again.


----------



## IHariKrishna (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Use Macrium Reflect (free) , It creates an image file holding everything, the OS, the programs and data. Store that image file in another drive. Macrium will prompt you to create a rescue CD. That CD is used to boot the machine with when Windows dies, and it will ask for the drive where the image is stored and restore using that.


----------



## IHariKrishna (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## IHariKrishna (Mar 8, 2013)

Can I use it create an ISO file in my usb flash drive. And also I have I doubt, that is can I able to install the windows from the above created even if there is no OS in my laptop.


----------



## IHariKrishna (Mar 8, 2013)

As I want to change some setting such as
Formatting the whole harddisk and convert to gtp from MBR.
Also want to change the option legacy to uefi in boot menu.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The image contains everything, including the format layout of the drive. So if you want to change from MBR then the image won't be of any use, you have to use a Windows disc/USB stick and do it all from scratch, which means backing up your data and setup programs.


----------



## IHariKrishna (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok. It means I have to install again windows 10. And then all the programs. If I want to change it to MBR to GPT and the change from legacy to uefi.


----------



## IHariKrishna (Mar 8, 2013)

Which one I should keep MBR or gpt. And legacy or uefi.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's an article that describes the benefit of UEFI - https://www.1e.com/blogs/2016/02/16/what-is-uefi-and-why-do-i-need-it/


----------



## IHariKrishna (Mar 8, 2013)

And what about the format MBR or GPT.


----------



## IHariKrishna (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry, I did not read the article and posted.Now after reading I have concluded to format type and the uefi. So, I am thinking of backing up all my data and change the format to GPT and to uefi.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Glad to be of help.


----------



## IHariKrishna (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks. My problem is solved.


----------

